# Keep the KA24???



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

the reason why theres ???? marks on keeping the ka24 is because where i live, i dont think i can find a smog place that would pass my car legal when its not.... so i was thinking of replacing my ka24 i got since its at 105k for another one just with low mil. 

would that be worth it?? cause i really want that sr20det....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> the reason why theres ???? marks on keeping the ka24 is because where i live, i dont think i can find a smog place that would pass my car legal when its not.... so i was thinking of replacing my ka24 i got since its at 105k for another one just with low mil.
> 
> would that be worth it?? cause i really want that sr20det....


dude you live in Hayward.......there is many mexican shops around there, if you speak spanish...your a winner, if not get some one that can.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Loki said:


> dude you live in Hayward.......there is many mexican shops around there, if you speak spanish...your a winner, if not get some one that can.


i live in TRACY now but i was raised in hayward..... i didnt know mexican shops were like that.. shit i work in a mexican shop hahah. imma ask around my shop shoot....

anyways, where you at in tracy? i live off mcarthur...


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

man..you wont pass with an SR either..

you might as well turbo the KA for a lot less than the SR swap and still not pass smog.
or.. i have seen people pass smog with Ka-t's..

either way, ull have to find somewhere to smog it, KA or Sr


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> i live in TRACY now but i was raised in hayward..... i didnt know mexican shops were like that.. shit i work in a mexican shop hahah. imma ask around my shop shoot....
> 
> anyways, where you at in tracy? i live off mcarthur...


I live at Tioga, its by Shulte.......going torwards McArthur,,,,,,what about you? we should get together and talk :cheers: got other friends that know alot too.


----------



## shorteez_daddy (Aug 16, 2004)

actually i think u should just go with GREDDYS 50 state legal turbo. u'll still be screwed but fuck it


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

delinquentracer said:


> man..you wont pass with an SR either..
> 
> you might as well turbo the KA for a lot less than the SR swap and still not pass smog.
> or.. i have seen people pass smog with Ka-t's..
> ...


Agreed. Even if your smog numbers are below the established standard, it still may not pass visually if the inspector knows anything about 240's and popular swaps for them. They're becoming more and more wise to the practice, BTW.

Why exactly do you want the SR over your KA? Just curious, not being a smartass.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

delinquentracer said:


> man..you wont pass with an SR either..
> 
> you might as well turbo the KA for a lot less than the SR swap and still not pass smog.
> or.. i have seen people pass smog with Ka-t's..
> ...



unless you can bribe or find one of those mexican shops he spoke of something, you wont pass. but how much less would a turbo kit for an s13 be anyways? to my understanding, turboing your car will come out around the same price as an sr20 swap(if you do it yourself, which is a bitch to do ). also, theres not may sites that sell turbo kits for s13's. i saw one kit for 6 grand.sr20 will set you back like...2 or 3 grand i guess.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> the reason why theres ???? marks on keeping the ka24 is because where i live, i dont think i can find a smog place that would pass my car legal when its not.... so i was thinking of replacing my ka24 i got since its at 105k for another one just with low mil.
> 
> would that be worth it?? cause i really want that sr20det....


you live in the bay area? i used to live in haward,then oakland i lived the bay for my entire life i moved to Orlando 2 months ago. i only hate the humidity :cheers:  my cousin who lives here gave me a 1995 240sx 5spd with 250,000 miles and a blown engine with cracks in the block. I plan to do a sr20det swap when i get the money but for now im walkin


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

this is an old ass thread revived...


----------

